# Real-Life Animu Girl



## emigre (Sep 29, 2012)

​


> It’s official, this real-life anime trend has gotten completely out of hand. Hardly a day goes by that I don’t stumble upon some photos of girls going to any lengths in order to look like real live anime characters. Today’s example, Anastasiya Shpagina, an Ukrainian girl who has even taken a Japanese name – Fukkacumi. Not the most inspired choice, I must say…​​


​Source and more pictures​My reaction​

Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

There is a youtube video of a man in an anime girl costume (schoolgirl uniform and everything) walking around his room and playing with bread.

I am both disappointed and relieved that I can't find it.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 29, 2012)

If those eyes are real, then she needs help, medical help


----------



## Rydian (Sep 29, 2012)

yusuo said:


> If those eyes are real, then she needs help, medical help


Paint outside of the eyes to make them look bigger than they are.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 29, 2012)

Rydian said:


> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> > If those eyes are real, then she needs help, medical help
> ...


It still looks weird, oh well thats why god invented doggy style, so you dont have to look into their eyes


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 29, 2012)

I am now scarred for life, and I fucking love my animu.
Why.
Just.
_Why would you do that._


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2012)

Ohmy.
Somehow it looks pretty~


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 29, 2012)

I love anime girls, dating sims, hentai games, manga and all that stuff.... But wtf... This is barbaric! She looks like a freak... Anime girls and real girls are supposed to be dif!!! T_T
I feel like crying tears of blood after seeing this. =(


----------



## Paarish (Sep 29, 2012)

Emigre's posts are getting more weeaboo by the day.

Seriously though, that's gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Clarky (Sep 29, 2012)

yusuo said:


> It still looks weird, oh well thats why god invented doggy style, so you dont have to look into their eyes



really? i always thought it was so me and the missus coud watch tv while i got nutdeep


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 29, 2012)

Their bodies are banging!!

But their faces look, so fake :/


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is what we call "plunging headfirst into the Uncanny Valley".






I'd say this is right about zombie level.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And this, ladies and gentlemen, is what we call "plunging headfirst into the Uncanny Valley".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I think she looks more like a mannequin.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 29, 2012)

I live in the same fucking city she does, see her walking in the malls every day.
I want to kill her, that's what the voice in my head says.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I live in the same fucking city she does, see her walking in the malls every day.
> I want to kill her, that's what the voice in my head says.



ALAN SHES YOUR FUTURE WAIFU! SHES MADE FOR YOU! THERE ARE TOO MANY COINCIDENCES FOR THIS NOT TO BE FATE!


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the same fucking city she does, see her walking in the malls every day.
> ...


But I am not a weaboo.
;_;


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Valwin (Sep 29, 2012)

il tap that


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I want to kill her, that's what the voice in my head says.



And wear her skin?


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I want to kill her, that's what the voice in my head says.
> ...


Alan likes to feel pretty sometimes.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I want to kill her, that's what the voice in my head says.
> ...



It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Personally I think she looks more like a mannequin.


yeah. i don't think this looks like an anime character. just a huge barbie doll.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2012)

The hell is animu?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The hell is animu?


Anime?

Some of the other pics look even creeper.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The hell is animu?



I think it's something like this. 






AniMOOOOO


----------



## iFish (Oct 2, 2012)

I expected to like this.  Except those girls don't really look attractive at all. 
They look like plastic barbie dolls that are full-size. 
And those eyes haunt me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sorry but there is nothing attractive about this.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 2, 2012)

Exactly she's kinda fucken creepy looking.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Yumi (Oct 2, 2012)

Not too surprising really. Could be worse? 

At least some people's dreams have come true.

Bring on the future!


Spoiler


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 4, 2012)

this is kinda scary to look at. it just aint normal.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 4, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > The hell is animu?
> ...



Aw man, look at her milk tanks.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


yah. i wanna squish them too.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 4, 2012)

Must stab out my eyes so I can never see something like this again...


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 4, 2012)

Her biggest problem is that she has a nose.

Does not compute.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 4, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Her biggest problem is that she has a nose.
> 
> Does not compute.


...,but AniMOOOOO has a nose. I know, hard to notice.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 4, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Her biggest problem is that she has a nose.
> ...



Only noticeable from the side.
Really. I've got a screenshot folder that has like 2000 screencaps.
You can clearly tell she has a nose from the front.
Does not compute.

EDIT: Make that 6000 screencaps. Boy can I not count.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 4, 2012)

This is why I believe in natural selection


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 5, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> Spoiler: Can't Unsee


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

CCNaru said:


>


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Can't Unsee


that black guy looks better than this doll.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 5, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > The hell is animu?
> ...



This is utterly amazing.  Here's where different flavoured syrups come in handy... If you know what I mean.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm stroking the curl of my mustache, wondering, why did the professor continue to live on earth, and why doesn't he take me with him?


----------



## Icealote (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder who would win in a catfight? This Animu chick or that Barbie looking one in the news couple months back


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 14, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I live in the same fucking city she does, see her walking in the malls every day.
> I want to kill her, that's what the voice in my head says.


I might be able to help with that,I get to keep the body afterward though.


Spoiler



That's what the voice in my penis says.


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2012)

1stClassZackFair said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the same fucking city she does, see her walking in the malls every day.
> ...



So, you're into necrophilia?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> 1stClassZackFair said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...


No,i was just _fucking_ around.


----------

